# Kazama Auto drift Aristo



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Shot this car yesterday thanks to Andy at Powervehicles.com

What an absolute monster of a car!! It runs a 2JZ with 5-speed manual (from the JZX110) and puts out 700 PS. 800 PS with NOS.

It has without a doubt too much power. But I loved it!

Here are some movies:

Movie 1

Movie 2 - On board

Movie 3

Movie 4

Movie 5 - just listen to that engine!!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

That thing is amazing.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Well done Dino! Wish I was there.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

How long can you still hear the car after it passes, lol


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Incredible. What a stunning car. Great shots. :thumbsup:

Do you remember the silver Aristo I drove to the Izu Skyline, Dino? Well I finally bought it and have been getting used to it for about three weeks now. Been sorted a bit since then. It's only running 400 bp plus, though...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looks like a heap of fun, DCD. Sweet car! Thanks for the vids.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

That's sweet. Just love the sound of a straight six.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG, that car is a stunner and looks like a sleeper.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh that 2J sounds lovely with the tubular manifold. Great sleeper!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I would only change the rims on such a car, leave the rest of the exterior as it is :smokin:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome! One of the cars on my dream lottery win garage list !

Thanks , as always , for sharing the footage Dino.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow that is some sweet sound and is it not called Lexus here in Europa ?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow, Dino - that is very, very sexy...

sorry - for me, the car, not your voice ...LOL!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

iceager said:


> Wow that is some sweet sound and is it not called Lexus here in Europa ?


Yes it's called a Lexus GS300 over here


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hugo said:


> Yes it's called a Lexus GS300 over here


GS yes, but that is the Japan-only model running the 2JZ (from the Supra)


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Incredible, I already saw the pictures in Banzai before. But the sound is just insane.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

DCD said:


> GS yes, but that is the Japan-only model running the 2JZ (from the Supra)


Very cool. I thought this was a swap from 1JZ to 2JZ like some Lexus guys do over here.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

simply amazing, rims are little ugly but easy to look past when seeing it drive


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

that thing is mental, thanks for the vids!

ps. i wonder where that anti-racing/fast driving socially conscious people are??:chuckle:


----------

